# Waking up to sweat and heat



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone else have a slight problem being comfortable sleeping with their wives? For me I like to be very cold temperatures as I can't sleep unless I'm practically in a frozen environment while the missus likes to be warm. In the end she's always holding onto me with her hands down my groin and her body heat wakes me up from time to time sweating.

What can we do?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

separate beds?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Aircon on, A blanket on her. 

No to separate beds. Couples should connect in bed.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

We do have the aircon on and blankets, it's just her body heat and it really traps mine. It's like this every summer when I end up waking up sweating.

Oh well, not much we can do it seems, either then waiting till winter.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Syrum said:


> No to separate beds. Couples should connect in bed.


i agree.
i didnt mind the body heat, kinda enjoyed it myself the last year or so any ways.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

I'm the same way. I think I was a polar bear in a past life. We have three thick fuzzy blankets on the bed that she sleeps under and I sleep on top off with my fav cool down blanket and usually got the windows open that I gotta close sometime during the night or she gets a soar throat.


----------



## johniori1 (Dec 28, 2011)

you should give blanket her.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

oops I meant I sleep on top *of* with my fav cool down blanket. 

Thanx JR :smthumbup:


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

:slapops again JOHNIORI 



I gotta slow down LOL


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i like it cold, hot sleeping isnt good


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> i like it cold, hot sleeping isnt good


no, but being able to be close to the one you love is supposed to be good


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> In the end she's always holding onto me with her hands down my groin...


Are you _*SURE*_ this is a scenario that's so intolerable it needs to change??? I'm inclined to tell you to just suck up the heat and enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife sleeps under more blankets than a crazy person camped out with a shopping cart.


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

Bottled Up said:


> RandomDude said:
> 
> 
> > In the end she's always holding onto me with her hands down my groin...
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My hubs is the heat box in our marriage. Holy crap, I love it! 

But I have the down comforter and he has the light fleece blankets. The ceiling fan is on all night.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

For one, I have my own comforter, it's down and hubby thinks it's too warm, he uses a much lighter comforter. I have such disturbed sleep, I mainly sleep on the couch. I'll start off in bed, but I go to bed much earlier then the hubby. I'm up about every hour switching my position or getting up for a short walk inside the house, darn neck injury prevents me from sleeping. I also sleep with ice packs on my neck, so that could be a reason I need a warmer blanket.

We bought a sleep number bed, due to each of us being so different in our liking in firmness. We are planning on buying a new sleep number in a couple years. This bed is 13 years old and needs to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> no, but being able to be close to the one you love is supposed to be good


is 65 feet close?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

okeydokie said:


> is 65 feet close?


 :lol:

i guess that depends on your perspective of how close you want to be.
for some, i guess even thats too close.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kick her ass off if you really don't like otherwise scenario is good


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

11 years ago my husband was a furnace at night and I was always cold.

Now that I've gone through the change of life i'm always hot and he's a lot colder. I have to have the fan on at night even in winter. Our bedroom in this old house does not get good heat and I still need the fan on. 

So I sleep with a summer comforter in winter now and he uses a blanket as well as the comforter.


----------



## TallGuy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ha! We are the same way. She's freezing under several blankets. (Including an electric blanket) I'm sweating under a sheet or light blanket with the ceiling fan on.

Different levels of covers on each side seems to work for us.

Along the same line, if I awaken during the night for any reason, I have to be extremely careful not to disturb her. If she wakes up, that's it. She's up for the rest of the night.

There may be challenges, but sleeping in the same bed is very important to us.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Does anyone else have a slight problem being comfortable sleeping with their wives? For me I like to be very cold temperatures as I can't sleep unless I'm practically in a frozen environment while the missus likes to be warm. In the end she's always holding onto me with her hands down my groin and her body heat wakes me up from time to time sweating.
> 
> What can we do?


Once again... you are my husband! OMG. So, there really is no way out of this one unless you get her into a deeper sleep state where she doesnt know you have scooted away from her. I drink wine, take melatonin and 5-htp at night and bye bye, Im out cold for a deep sleep. I dont drape my husbands body until the morning when I wake up... he is so darn sexy I cant help myself and if Im still half asleep and happen to touch- it reminds me what I am sleeping next to Sorry you hate it

So, I help my husband out on that one by knocking myself out. Before I started doing this, was when I was having it on the side bc he was always having a wall between us and would physically remove my hand from his leg if it was just resting there non-sexually even! To be truthful, it made me view my husband as less of a man... what kind of man picks his wife's hand off of him and whines about a woman wanting him? That's what most wives I know and hear talk about their husbands do, not men.

Tread lightly and pick your battles wisely. This does not seem like one of those battles... I ceded and started knocking myself out bc I was tired of not being allowed to touch in bed, or hear the myriad of excuses... headache, gas, stomache, tired, you pissed me off etc.... Its my self medicating way to get through this mirage of a marriage and make it as enjoyable as possible. Its been pretty good lately... since those dramatic aha moments.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Does anyone else have a slight problem being comfortable sleeping with their wives? For me I like to be very cold temperatures as I can't sleep unless I'm practically in a frozen environment while the missus likes to be warm. In the end she's always holding onto me with her hands down my groin and her body heat wakes me up from time to time sweating.
> 
> What can we do?


Well, you can wait another decade or two and your roles will be reversed. Once she hits those night sweats and hot flashes of perimenopause and menopause, she'll be throwing off the covers and wanting it to be cold just like you like it. 

To me, it would be easy enough to accommodate by keeping the room cool and then letting the 'hotter' partner use additional blankets and clothing to keep warmer. But, I would get tired of someone's hands always being on me during sleep.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

so funny.

It took me, no kidding, 15 years to get used to really sleeping huddled up with the wife. She clings to me trying to warm up and Im hot as he11 and throwing blankets off. Im her personal oven.

At some point however..maybe when my internal furnace started mellowing - it got tollerable - in that I could still sleep while we were all wrapped up with each other. Now we I think are both used to it and automatically move towards each other when sleeping. A pretty stunning turnabout if you know me. I could never sleep with someone draped on me...just couldnt do it. Now, no problem.

and yeah - over the last few years I was sorta surprised to find her reaching down for a good handful when she is falling to sleep, or in the morning when we are both waking up and just laying there. I must say, sometimes its hard to really relax when the milkmaid has clamped on if you get my drift. I do seriously enjoy it though. I think she likes taking my pulse. 

I'd say - 'dont sweat it'. dress light, or not at all... just use a sheet and let her use the 10" thick down comforter and a pair of hoodie-footies.. the ones with the 'escape hatch'.  No problem. It will even out eventually maybe.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

15 years? =/

Heh she already also made a rule that we have to sleep nude in "our" (her) bedroom. As for her comforter her arms get cold then she drapes the whole damn thing on me so she can press against me and it's like a freakin microwave!

Oh well, as you said it'll probably even out... eventually.


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> she already also made a rule that we have to sleep nude in "our" (her) bedroom


*Awesome rule*... we should arrange to have your wife talk to mine


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> *Awesome rule*


:iagree:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not really turned on by nudity, I'm turned on by the tease

Personally I don't like her little rule, but I have to deal with it


----------



## ben1122 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've found the solution!! This happened to me too, so I called a local down company and they make comforters that can be warmer on one side and cooler on the other! It worked for me and was the best comforter purchase I've made yet. I don't have the # still, but I'm sure it's on their website: DeWoolfsonDown.com Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

They can actually do that??!!! LOL Definitely going to find out more! Thanks!

I never knew such a thing existed!


----------



## Mime (Jun 20, 2012)

Too easy. Have separate beds, side by side. Not on castors, though, or they'll move when you get busy.


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Does anyone else have a slight problem being comfortable sleeping with their wives? For me I like to be very cold temperatures as I can't sleep unless I'm practically in a frozen environment while the missus likes to be warm. In the end she's always holding onto me with her hands down my groin and her body heat wakes me up from time to time sweating.
> 
> What can we do?


get those new cooling blankets and pillow covers, I had the same problem now not so much!


----------

